# 만들으세요 or 만드세요?



## nonchafari

I wonder which one is the correct honorific form for 만들다.
And if you know a trustworthy conjugation table online, pleast post here.

Thank you


----------



## daemang

The latter will be acceptable and correct. The first one sounds bookish.
어르신 지금 뭘 만드세요? / 뭘 만드시는 거에요?
Sorry I don't know a well-knitted conjugation table online.
Someone else will give it.


----------



## vientito

http://www.koreanwikiproject.com/wiki/ㄹ_irregular_verbs


----------



## nonchafari

Thank you !


----------



## yonh

The site Vientito mentioned is good, but it seems some rules that is needed for this example are not completed.

* Final endings of verbs -아/어/여요
Rule #1: A verb (or adjective) stem (the vowel of the last syllable is *ㅏ or ㅗ*) + -*아*요
Rule #2: A verb (or adjective) stem (the vowel of the last syllable is *not ㅏ nor ㅗ*) + -*어*요
Rule #3: A verb (or adjective) stem (ends with *하*) + -*여*요

e.g. 만들 + *어*요(Rule #2) = 만들*어*요

* Prefinal endings of verbs -(으)시-
Rule #4: A verb (or adjective) stem (ends with *consonant* except *ㄹ*) + -*으시*- + final ending
Rule #5: A verb (or adjective) stem (ends with *vowel* or consonant *ㄹ* - *ㄹ is dropped*) + -*시*- + final ending

e.g. 만들 + 시(Rule #5 - ㄹ is dropped) + 어요(Rule #2) = 만드시어요 = 만드셔요 = 만드세요

'만들으세요' is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## nonchafari

Thank you yonh for your very detailed explanation!
Still I'm struggling with conjugation, so this helped me a lot to understand about the rules.


----------



## koolaid02

'ㄹ' at the end of stem of verb or adjective is not spelled if the first sound of following ending is ㄴ, ㅂ, or ㅅ, 오. 


e.g.1
깔다
깔-+ㄴ다>ㄹ drops before the sound ㄴ>깐다 
깔-+(으)세요>ㄹ drops before the sound ㅅ >까세요 

e.g.2
알다
알-+-시나요>ㄹ drops before the sound ㅅ>아시나요
알-+-냐>ㄹ drops before the sound ㄴ>아냐 
알-+-(이)ㅂ니까>ㄹ drops before the sound ㅂ>압니까
알-+-오>ㄹ drops before the sound 오>아오


The phenomenon above is usually called ㄹirregular conjugation(ㄹ불규칙활용), and verbs or adjectives affected by it is called ㄹ irregular verbs or adjectives(ㄹ불규칙용언), but some scholars call it ㄹdrop(ㄹ탈락). You'll find more examples if you search either ㄹ불규칙활용 or ㄹ불규칙용언.


----------



## nonchafari

koolaid02: Thank you for your information.
I will look for more example with the keywords you gave.


----------

